# Hobby Chat Night



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bels & I would like to Invite you to
hold a themed hobby talk in the
chat room*

What this means is planning an hour where you meet in chat to talk "live" about your hobby 
or just catch up with each other.

There are several threads on this board and everyone can have a different time - or room

*Bels* and *I* can add your Chat to the calender  and Join you if you wish.

All you need to do is _post here if your interested_, 
and give us an idea of when you would like to chat

We hope that you take us up on this exciting new idea ​


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

im up for a chat about camping or just a natter i need a new tent before easter we have a campsite booked and no friggin tent lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Any takers for Kee's Camping Night 

What about the Gardening Club   Now that spring nearly upon us, surely this a good time to natter and swap tips with your fellow gardeners??

Bels x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

i am up for a camping natter

jenny


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

I'd love us to have a Gardening Chat, if anyone else is interested, reply on this  thread? Am happy to host it, but will have more questions than answers lol  
Let me know  a couple of times that would be best and I'll try and accomodate as manay as poss, or just have 2 diff  times lol 


Am getting all excited about my potatos in a pot,  need some advce  

Sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm happy to do a gardening chat - armed with all my books 
Sundays are good for me, as are Wednesdays or Thursdays (usually).

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Jen
Shall we advertise a gardening Chat on this Wed or Thursday evening 

If you PM me a time I will make a post and add it to the calender/and add a link to the gardening thread
~Dizzi~


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

What about next wednesday as the gardening chat thread isn't that busy.  If we make it next week, more people will see it and hopefully come along.  What do you think?  

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds good what time - Bels is joining us too


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

How about 8 or 8.30?
Give people time to have dinner and do jobs in the garden  !!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97943.msg1382791#msg1382791


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

ah looking forward to it ... especially as I don't garden ... might get some tips!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bels/Jen I cant make it I am on a night shift  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Dizzi, 

Poo .. Don't worry I will help out on the night  

Bels x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

That's a shame Dizzi.   If you have any questions, just send me a pm hun!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a question - how do I get motivated to do gardening when I dont like slugs snails and worms 
I would cut the grass but I cant clean up the poos  

Seriously If I have company (ie DH) we can tackle the garden
but I really have to be in the mood, 
each bit of gardening I do = bulbs and plants that I dont have to bother with but look nice  

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm, that's a tough one.  I'm going to have to think about it and come up with a killer answer for you!!!  

J
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

arnt you glad now I'm working!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Yup! It's going to take me a while!!!

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## elvis2003 (Jan 27, 2005)

chicks,are we having a gardening chat,if so when ? x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi elvis,

When would you like one hun?

Bels x


----------

